
Ask HN: Front End for Dummies? - petoskystone
I have spent several years in the BI and DevOps side of Tech. As I progress in my career I have found myself wanting to make a product of my own but I always get stuck thinking about how I will make it pretty and functional..I have no FE or design experience. What resources should I turn to?
======
helph67
I found it very useful to demo an early version of software to a user who
would ultimately be using the product. Actually discussing issues and keeping
notes while doing so could be very important. Obviously obtaining input from
multiple end users would be best.

